
How Rumblr Hacked the Media - mozumder
https://medium.com/life-learning/how-we-hacked-the-media-and-landed-six-figure-contracts-in-four-days-96ea4aca4eef
======
CM30
Of course, it's a lot easier to 'hack the media' if your concept is
controversial to begin with. I mean, Rumblr was basically real life Fight
Club, and the idea made for perfect stories about how either apps and startups
were pushing the boundaries legally, or how crazy these apps are, etc. On the
other hand, if their product was something rather boring (like say, accounting
software), I suspect they wouldn't have got anywhere near the press they did.

Props for their efforts promoting the hoax, but the concept alone could well
have taken off anyway simply due to how insane it is.

